
Show HN: Simple Covid-19 Dashboard - randomlearner
https://coviddashboard.eugenectang.com
======
randomlearner
Hi!

I made this website to present COVID-19 data in a clean and simple UI.

Many websites show similar data, but I found they often require a lot of
clicks or scrolling to find the information I want (e.g. plot case counts for
every state in the U.S.). Wanted to share in case it would be useful to others
as well.

Happy to hear any feedback / feature requests!

\---

Pages:

* Case Counts: [https://coviddashboard.eugenectang.com/casecounts](https://coviddashboard.eugenectang.com/casecounts)

* Treatments: [https://coviddashboard.eugenectang.com/treatments](https://coviddashboard.eugenectang.com/treatments)

* Vaccines: [https://coviddashboard.eugenectang.com/vaccines](https://coviddashboard.eugenectang.com/vaccines)

Data Sources:

* Case counts from Johns Hopkins University

* Vaccine and Treatment data from the Milken Institute

~~~
aphit
Hey, this is really cool, for sure! Any chance we could also be able to see
Case counts per pop plotted like this? I would love that.

Thanks

~~~
randomlearner
For sure! I've been wanting to add that as well. I'll try to add it in the
next day and update here.

~~~
randomlearner
Added!

